# New Outback And Excited!!!



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Howdy,

The DW and I went to the Houston RV show knowing EXACTLY what we wanted, either a Sprinter or a Spree. Guess what, we bought a 268rl OUTBACK, Whoo Hoo!!







Any suggestions for newbie TT owners will help. We are in SE TX so camping season is here and we are making reservations for the Spring rally in San Marcus today and hope to see YA'LL down the road.

Happy Camping!!

Curtis & Donna


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the OUTBACK family and welcome to the forum. Glad to get the email from you and can't wait to see your new unit. You will enjoy the Outback, but you might enjoy communicating on this website almost as much. There is lots of information that can be found on this forum. We are ALL here to help each other.

Robert & Judy


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulation on you new Outback!

You made the right choice.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers!!*

Congrats on your new TT and happy camping!!

Rick


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the family!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

First let me say I







the name!! very creative! 
Now welcome to the site, which in my opinion is a HUGE part of being an Outbacker!
As to newbie tips, make sure you have enough TV for your TT. Stopping it is just as important as pulling it!!
Camp close to home the first time out and TEST everything. If you haven't already taken delivery of your TT, there is a great PDI checklist on here that someone with better computer skills than I will post a link to. 
But most important HAVE FUN!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback. You're going to love it and this forum.

Mark


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

As a new owner and complete newbie myself (not saying you are as well... ), I can tell you, the PDI is overwhelming. I actually found a few things that needed attention, but glad I video taped the entire thing. I went back over the 1.5 hours of video today and found I was listening to things almost for the first time. I read over the outback specific PDI list before, during, and after the PDI and was amazed at the stuff I missed.

You know what scares the bejezus out of me... heat, cooling, and especially sewer. I have never had to worry about any of that stuff. In my home heat and air comes on when I say it should and never doesn't have power and fuel to run... if it doesn't work I call someone. As for sewer..... terrified!!!! I don't know, even after hearing him talk about it, how any of that stuff works. I found a great site though, and it really does go into detail about most of the stuff i need to know. Give it a look see...

http://www.rvtowingtips.com/

James


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome Sir Campselot,

Welcome to Outbackers!
Congrat's on your recent purchase. I'm a little jelouse that it is "Camping Season" for you you already.As for us we have to wait a little longer to hit the road again.
Be sure to post pic's.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Congradulations on the new TT and welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob & Diane


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Congratulations on the new Outback. You setup is very similiar to ours.

First, If you have not already done it, go ahead and get the Brake controller installed. I recommend a Tekonsha Prodigy.

If you want to install it yourself, here is the best set of instructions around.

Prodigy install on GMT900 Pickups

Second, invest in a set of Firestone Air Bags. That will be the best thing you can do for towing comfort in my opinion.

Third, Always pull in gear "3" and with tow mode on. This not only keeps the tranny from shifting in and out of OD, but also gives you engine braking when slowing down, saving wear and tear on brakes....

All this assumes you have the HD tow package on your truck.

Enjoy your new toy.

C


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

I sent you the lists that I used for the PDI, but here is a series of videos that I found that go over some of the stuff that my guy brushed over and I am glad I watched. The dealership guy that did this walkaround and explaination is awesome. Its definately worth the 30 minutes to watch this, as it made alot more sense than my guys explaination.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MaMeta...amp;view=videos

James


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

*WELCOME *and Happy Camping!

MaeJae


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new rig. Please accept a HOWDY from a native Texan. You asked for suggestions. This is the right spot to get help on many issues.


----------

